# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Драйверы и прошивки BIOS >  помогите подобрать драйвер для видеокарты (!)

## steel_

люди! помогите, пожалуйста, сил уже нет.
проблема с дровами к видеокарте.
сама карта Intel® GM965, драйвер сейчас стоит 6.14.0010.4833
с ним не идет ни одна игра после 2000 года. то есть вообще. ни одна.
у меня ноутбук, Toshiba Satellite L300 PSLB0E
при попытке найти дрова на сайте интел - "На вашем компьютере установлен драйвер производителя компьютера. Программа Intel® Driver Update Utility не может обновить этот драйвер."
подбираю и ставлю вручную - "Эта система не удовлетворяет минимальным требованиям для установки программного обеспечения, установка прекращена."
ноут вообще не рассчитан на игры, но раньше на нем стояла пиратская винда, и все прекрасно шло. после переустановки на лицензию - все. но то есть в принципе-то, значит, найти можно!
может, я ищу не там? подскажите, пожалуйста. пожалуйста
очень тяжело, когда максимум, что пойдет на компе - это третьи герои. :(

----------


## konstantin99

Попробуй вот набор под твою модель для ХР
размер 100 Мб
.*Скрытый текст*
Windows XP (32bit) drivers for Toshiba Satellite L300-110 (PSLB0E)

Toshiba Satellite L300-110For all of you who want to install Windows XP on your Toshiba Satellite L300-110 laptop, I made a collection of drivers which work perfectly on this operating system. Toshiba doesn’t offer official WinXP drivers for this laptop, but I did my best to find them and to collect them in one package.

The package contains all the nessesary drivers:

    * AHCI (Text-Mode Driver and Intel Matrix Storage Manager)
    * Realtek Audio
    * Intel Chipset
    * Toshiba Common Modules
    * Toshiba Hotkey Utility
    * Keyboard
    * Realtek LAN
    * Dial-up Modem
    * Toshiba Supervisor Password Utility
    * Synaptic Touchpad
    * Intel VGA
    * Realtek WLAN

----------


## steel_

не помогает. :( также не идет.

----------

